# Geschichte aus einem Angelverein



## Donnerkrähe (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Boardies #h

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch die Zeit, das hier mal zu lesen.

Diese Geschichte hat sich in letzter Zeit in unserem Angelverein abgespielt. Es geht um die Diskriminierung von Jugendlichen.
Ich persönlich kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln, was es denn für Leute gibt. Sagt mir doch einfach mal, was ihr darüber so denkt.

Es handelt sich um einen nicht zu kleinen Angelverein im Kölner Raum. Ich bin diesem Verein beigetreten im Alter von 13, wenn ich mich da mal nicht vertu. Da ich in meiner Familie der einzige weit und breit bin der sich für die Angelei interessiert, hatte ich damals das Problem, dass sich mir jede Menge gesetzlicher Hürden auftaten. Bei uns in Nordrhein-Westfalen ist es so, dass ein Jugendlicher, also ein Inhaber des Jugendfischereischeins, nur Angeln darf, wenn er in Begleitung eines Bundesfischereischeininhabers unterwegs ist. Da ich aber weit und breit niemanden kannte der mich hätte mitnehmen können, trat ich eben diesem besagten Angelverin bei, der damals über eine wunderschöne Jugendgruppe auszeichnete, die Jugendlichen wie mir die Möglichkeit gab, vernünftig zu Angeln und von anderen Jugendlichen und älteren Mitgliedern zu lernen. Als ich dann älter wurde und die Möglichkeit bekam, die Prüfung abzulegen, war der Verein für mich vor Allem wegen seiner schönen Anlage und der gut erhaltenen Boote interessant. Der Verein hat ein schönes Heim, direkt an einem Baggersee aus der alten Braunkohlezeit. Durch die hohe Befischung sind die Fänge zwar eher moderat, sodass man über jeden maßigen hecht froh sein kann, aber wer ein bisschen was vom Angeln versteht kann den ein oder Anderen schönen Fisch fangen. Soviel dazu.

Ursprünglich war es so, dass jedes Mitglied, auch die Jugendgruppe, die Möglichkeit hatte, die Boote zu benutzen und die Anlage zu benutzen. Ist doch eine tolle Sache, man hat ein abschließbares Gelände, wo man auch als Jugendlicher mal Nachtangeln kann ohne Gefahr zu laufen, von irgendwelchen Junkies angepöbelt zu werden.

Der Ärger fing dann letzten Sommer an. Es war ein neuer Vorstand gewählt worden, nach dem die Amtszeit des vorherigen nach der Satzung abgelaufen war.
Auslöser für die Diskriminierung der Jugend war eine kleine Gruppe von Jugendlichen, die über den Sommer sehr intensiv und erfolgreich auf Karpfen geangelt haben. Diese Jungs waren gewissen Personen innerhalb des Vereins ein Dorn im Auge. Es gab einen Streit zwischen den Jugendlichen und einigen älteren Mitgliedern, da die Jungs ihre Karpfen wieder zurückgesetzt hatten, wie es sich für den modernen Karpfenangler eben gehört. 
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass diese Angelegenheit der Grund für das waren was später passierte, aber das ist das was ich eben besonders intensiv mitbekam.
Plötzlich gab es nämlich kriminelle Vorkomnisse gegen die Vorstandsmitglieder. Es wurden Reifen und Autodächer zerstochen und das Angelheim mit Farbe und stinkender Flüssigkeit beschmiert. Die Vorstände erhielten Drohbriefe und insgesamt war die Kacke ganzschön am Dampfen.

In Folge dieser Vorkommnisse trat der damalige Vorstand natürlich zurück, wer bitte will schon so einen Stress für einen Angelverein über sich ergehen lassen. Ordnungsgemäß wurden Neuwahlen angesetzt und natürlich gab es sofort Kandidaten, die gerne die Führung des Vereins übernehmen wollten. Laut Gerüchten sollen genau diese Personen auch für die kriminellen Machenschaften verantwortlich sein. Beweisen kann es niemand, aber es ist schon ein großer Zufall, dass kurz nach der Ernennung dieser Personen zum Vorstand die Schikanen aufhörten 

Nun war man allgemein der Meinung, dass endlich Ruhe im Karton wäre. 

Es dauerte nicht lange, da schickte der Vorstand Schreiben an die Mitglieder der Jugendgruppe, sie hätten doch bitte ihre Boots- und Vereinsschlüssel abzugeben, mit dem vagen Hinweis auf versicherungstechnische Gründe als Begründung. Das an sich war schon ungewöhnlich, hatte doch jeder Jugendliche der einen Schlüssel erhalten hatte, eine Verzichtserklärung auf Haftung des Vereins im Falle eines Unfalls abzugeben, unterschrieben von den Erziehungsberechtigten. (Hier die Frage an Boardmember die sich vielleicht auskennen, ist diese Erklärung im Falle des Unglücks tragfähig?)

Das wollte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, schließlich hatte ich mir doch für das nächste Jahr vorgenommen intensiver zu Angeln. Also schrieb ich einen Brief an den Vorsitzenden des Ehrenrats (das zweite Gremium des Verein) mit der bitte die Regelung zurück zu nehmen, da sie aus verschiedenen Gründen unhaltbar wäre (beispielsweise ein direkter Verstoß gegen die Satzung des Vereins). Die Antwort die ich erhielt war unzufriedenstellend, machte aber deutlich dass es dem werten Ehrenratsvorsitzenden herzlich egal wäre was mit den Schlüsseln der Jugendlichen passiert wäre. Es schien ganz so, als wollte dieser Mensch keinen Streit mit den (kriminellen) Vorstandsmitgliedern vom Zaune brechen. Das war im November letzten Jahres.

In dieser Richtung kam ich also nicht weiter.

Als nächstes stand eine Besprechung der Jugendgruppe mit dem Jugendwart an, der von mir (mit Unterstützung meiner Mutter, muss ich zugeben) dafür genutzt wurde, das Thema mal zur Sprache zu bringen. Das Ergebnis war, dass die angesprochene Gruppe von Jugendanglern ihren Ärger über diese Veränderungen raus lies. Der Jugendwart hatte dem natürlich nichts entgegen zu stellen, er hatte die Regelung weder verfasst noch sonst irgendwie unterstützt. Er war nur von den übrigen Vorstandsmitgliedern in die Schlangengrube von wütenden Jugendlichen geworfen worden. Uns wurde direktes Gespräch mit dem ersten Vorsitznden, auf dessen Mist diese Regelung gewachsen war, angeboten, was allerdings niemals stattfand. Stattdessen erfuhr ich eine Woche später, dass drei Geschwister (von der erwähnten Gruppe von Jugendlichen) rausgeschmissen wurden, mit der Begründung "Unverschämtheiten gegenüber dem Jugendwart". Das pikante daran war zum einen die Tatsache, dass jeder bezeugen konnte, dass es keine Unverschämtheiten gegeben hatte, zum anderen, dass einer der drei Brüder zu dem gegebenen Termin überhaupt nicht anwesend gewesen war. Na toll.

Das war Ende Februar.

Ich hatte die Schnauze voll und rief beim Chef direkt an, dem ersten Vorsitzenden. Genau will ich den Inhalt nicht beschreiben, aber im Groben wurde ich angelogen, angelogen und nochmal angelogen. Es wäre ja nötig gewesen die Schlüssel wegzunehmen, ihm würde die Jugend sehr am Herzen liegen und bla bla bla. 

Nächste Etappe war dann die Jahreshauptversammlung. Die Einladung bekam ich nicht ordnungsgemäß, ich erfuhr nur durch einen Freund davon. Trotzdem formulierte ich einen Antrag auf eine Stellungnahme des Vorsitzenden zu dieser Angelegenheit.

Die Versammlung kam also, mein Antrag war eingegangen und zähneknirschend Verlas der Vorsitzende den Inhalt des ANtrags am Anfang der Sitzung.
*
Was jetzt kommt, ist meine Lieblingstelle in der Geschichte:

*Der Vorsitzende fing als mit seinem Programm an.  Er fing langsam an und steigerte sich immer weiter in seine Rage. Er hätte es ja so schwer gehabt mit seinem Vorstand und und und.. Es war wirklich lächerlich. Dieser Mann, ein erwachsener Mann, stand vorne, rastete volkommen aus, schimpfte gegen den eigenen Verein und schob die pure Cholerik. Zwischendurch sollte es eine abstimmung geben, welche vereinfacht durch Handzeichen erfolgen sollte. Kurz: Man brauchte 6 (in Worten: sechs) Anläufe, um eine Abstimmung durchzuführen, da die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen nie mit der auf der Anwesenheitsliste übereinstimmte. 

Im Endeffekt stellte man fest, dass das daran lag, dass sich die Vorstandsmitglieder nicht eingetragen hatten. Das war peinlich. Der Teil der Zuhörenden, der einigermaßen was in der Birne hatte, war sich einig, dass dieser Mensch einfach nur bekloppt und als Repräsentant des Vereins untragbar ist.
Als es dann während der Sitzung einmal Widerworte gab, wurde demjenigen einfach das Wort entzogen. An dem Punkt verließen Ich und einige Gleichgesinnte die Sitzung, ohne dass mein Antrag besprochen worden war. Wir waren uns einig, dass man mit diesme Mensch zu keiner Übereinstimmung kommen konnte.

Im Nachhinein bereue ich das. Später erfuhr ich, dass der gesamte Vorstand im  Verlaufe der Sitzung geschlossen zurückgetreten war. Grund: "Wir machen nur weiter, wenn der Vorsitzende des Ehrenrates (der, dem ich früher geschrieben hatte) zurück tritt." 

Tja, hatte es dem Menschen wohl nichts genützt, sein Fähnchen mit dem Wind zu richten.

Diese Sitzung war im März. 
Jetzt kamen vor wenigen Tagen Briefe mit der Mitteilung, dass demnächst Neuwahlen stattfiunden würden. Das Lustige ist, dass Eltern von Jugendlichen ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht sind. Der Grund dafür wird wohl meine Mutter gewesen sein, die diesem Mensch während dieser Sitzung wohl ordentlich graue Haare beschert hatte (die kann auch furchteinflößend sein).

Ich überlege, zu dieser Sitzung hinzugehen, nur um mal ein bisschen rumzustänkern, da ich als Jugendlicher sowieso nicht wählen darf und nicht vorhabe, diesem Verein nächstes Jahr als Vollmitglied beizutreten (220 Euro im Jahr für so einen Saustall sind einfach zu viel).

Ich hoffe, jemand hat sich das mal durchgelesen und lässt mal seine Meinung da. Ich finde das ganze einfach nur lächerlich. 

Gruß, |wavey:
    Moritz


----------



## Benno86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Bin zwra selber in keinem Verein da mir einfach auch momentan das Geld fehlt aber kann dir nur zustimmen, das sowas echt lächrlich ist.
Sachbeschädigung wegen sowas?
Dann so einen Vorsitzenden?
Wieviele Leute sind in der Zeit aus dem Verein ausgetreten wenn man fragen darf?
Ich hätte zumindest mit dem Gedanken gespielt.
Naja wünsche dir, das es nach den Neuwahlen wieder besser wird.
Grüße Benno


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Sachen gibts . . .|uhoh:


Gehe ruhig zur nächsten Wahl und mach deinem Unmut Luft.

Sag denen, dass der Verein langfristig nur eine Zukunft hat wenn der Vorstand die Jugend fördert und nicht ausschließt.
Irgendwann stirbt der Verein sonst aus.

Die, sich zur Wahl stellenden, Personen sollen vor der Wahl, vor versammelter Mannschaft, sagen wie ihre Zukunftspläne für die Jugendarbeit aussehen.

Das wird alle die Mitglieder, die überlegen können, in ihrer Wahl beeinflussen. Hoffentlich in die gewünschte Richtung.

Vielleicht bleibste dann ja doch dort?

Viel Glück jedenfalls.#6


----------



## Bronni (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Lieber Moritz,

      wenn Deine Aussagen zutreffen, kann ich Dir nur beipflichten, ich würde dem Verein auch nicht beitreten. Ich bin selbst seit einigen Jahren 1. Vorsitzender eines kleinen Angelvereins und kann auch manchmal nur den Kopf über das Verhalten einiger Angler schütteln, aber bei uns stehen der Verein und alle Mitglieder, ohne Ausnahme, an erster Stelle. Wir haben nur ein Ziel, angeln, angeln, angeln mit viele Freude und Spaß. 
  Ich kann Dir nur raten, suche Dir einen anderen Verein, es gibt bessere.

  Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
  Bronni #6


----------



## Donnerkrähe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Hallo )
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum man wegen soetwas kriminell wird. Es ist nur ein Angelverein und die spielen sich da auf als ginge es um Weltpolitik.
Das Problem ist, dass diese Personen, die aktuell den Vorstand stellen, weit und breit die einzigen sind die sich zur Wahl stellen. Man kann also nachalter DDR-Manier nur mit Ja und Nein stimmen.
Alle Fähigen Leute haben den Verein verlassen nachdem diese Vorfälle angefangen haben und zusätzlich sind noch mehrere Jugendliche und deren Eltern rausgeschmissen worden, die den Mund aufgemacht haben. Die Jugendgruppe zum Beispiel ist von vorher 25 Mann auf 18 geschrumpft.

Ich denke ich werde zu der Wahl hingehen und mal nachfragen, auch wenn ich nicht mit einer Antwort rechne. Wahrscheinlich wird mir das Wort entzogen mit der Begründung "Ich diskutiere nicht!", wie es schon beim letzten mal war -.-

Das Problem ist, dass hier in der Umgebung das Feld mit Angelvereinen nicht besonders dicht gesät ist und da ich selber kein Auto besitze war dieser Verein eigentlich perfekt, zumal mit dem Fahrrad zu erreichen.

Ob die Geschichte mit der Jugend eine Auswirkung auf die Wahl der Mitglieder haben wird bezweifle ich.. Diejenigen, die beim letzten mal anwesend waren haben den Intelligenzdurchschnitt ganzschön angesenkt.. Und ich glaube dass es denen völlig egal ist, was mit der Jugend ist. Die meisten von denen angeln nicht, sondern sind nur in diesem Verein weil sich das Bier besser in Gesellschaft trinkt.

Ich schätze mal, meine Chancen in dem Verein zu bleiben gehen gegen Null. Der Vorsitzende hasst mich jetzt und laut Satzung muss ich für die Aufnahme als Vollmitglied einen Antrag stellen der ohne Begründung abgelehnt werden kann :-/ Na toll.

Gruß,
   Moritz


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Wenn er dich sowieso schon hasst, brauchste in dickes Fell.|gr:

An der Stelle:
"Ich denke ich werde zu der Wahl hingehen und mal nachfragen, auch wenn  ich nicht mit einer Antwort rechne. Wahrscheinlich wird mir das Wort  entzogen mit der Begründung *"Ich diskutiere nicht!"
*
solltest du zurückgeben:
"Ich schon und von dir lasse ich mir nicht den Mund verbieten!"

Und deine Ausführungen zu Ende bringen.

Entweder er wirft dich raus oder hört zu - was solls?:m


----------



## siloaffe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Hey Moritz#h

Ne Feine Lektüre haste uns da zusammen gestellt.:m

Es ist echt erschreckend wie ne Hand voll Kopfschmerz-Kandidaten bin in kürzester zeit aus nem Symbiotich|smlove2: laufenden Verein ne Stänkerbude|krach: machen können!!!!|gr:

Geh ruhig zur Versamlung und hau mal richtig aufe Kagge#y|smash:

Was hast du zu verlieren es kann nur besser werden!!!!!

LG Markus


----------



## Donnerkrähe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Geh ruhig zur Versamlung und hau mal richtig aufe Kagge#y|smash:
> 
> Was hast du zu verlieren es kann nur besser werden!!!!!



So sehe ich das eigentlich auch. Wenn dieser Mensch meint, er könne mit seinen Methoden alle ruhig stellen, dann soll er mal sehen was er davon hat. Ich mag das, wenn der ausrastet  :k

Bei der letzten Versammlung stand der Verrückte vorne und meinte "Man kann hier auch etwas gegen den Verein sagen ohne direkt rausgeschmissen zu werden", woraufhin dann von einem Mitglied ein lautes "Da hab ich aber nochmal Glück gehabt" kam. Demjenigen wurde dann allerdings, als er was gegen den Verein sagte, schnell das Wort entzogen.

Ich hoffe, dass sich einige von den anderen auch überzeugen lassen, die Jugend zu unterstützen.. Obwohl ich glaube, dass die Chance bei denen nicht allzu hoch stehen. 

Mit Worten kommt man diesem Pack eigentlich nicht bei, aber man muss sich ja nicht gleich auf deren Niveau runter lassen.

Gruß,
   Moritz


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Solche Leute bekommt man nur auf eine legale Art weg, ihnen höhere Ämter geben, beim* VDSF* sind bestimmt noch ein paar Posten zu vergeben und und und würde van Gaal sagen da passen sie doch auch besser hin.#6

Leider wird dir hier kaum einer helfen können, mehr als Mitleid ist hier nicht ab zugreifen, leider. Ich will jetzt nicht wieder über die Welt schimpfen, aber es ist oft sehr sehr traurig und manchmal ist es besser dem aus dem Weh zu gehen, weil es sich nicht lohnt und einem auch nichts bringt.;+


----------



## Donnerkrähe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Hallo,
Ich weiß dass das Problem hier keiner lösen kann. Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich noch nicht probiert habe wäre vor gericht, aber das wäre die Sache einfach nicht wert. Es ist halt schade wegen der Boote und der ruhigen Anlage, aber die Gewässer an sich haben eh nicht allzu viel zu bieten^^

Gruß,
   Moritz


----------



## Donnerkrähe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Das liegt daran dass der Verein voller Biertrinker ist. Die meisten (wie auch der Vorstand) hatten noch nie eine Angel in der Hand. Und an sich ist das Gewässer auch nicht schlecht, nur schwierig und überfischt. Das ist aber an allen Gewässern in der Umgebung ähnlich.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Nicht jeder *Biertrinker* ist deshalb ein *Monschter*, oder doch?#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> *Die meisten (wie auch der Vorstand) hatten noch nie eine Angel in der Hand.*



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Was haben die denn in einem Angelverein zu suchen?|kopfkrat

Frag mal bei der Versammlung . . .


----------



## Donnerkrähe (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Nicht jeder *Biertrinker* ist deshalb ein *Monschter*, oder doch?#c



:q:q Nein nein, immer mit der Ruhe 


"|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Was haben die denn in einem Angelverein zu suchen?|kopfkrat

Frag mal bei der Versammlung . . . 	"

Die wollen anscheinend nur Politik spielen|uhoh:|uhoh:  Und "noch nie eine Angel in der Hand" war natürlich übertrieben, die Prüfung haben die schon abgelegt.. Nur angeln hab ich sie noch nie gesehen. Was auch nicht allzu schade ist, auf solche Leute kann man am Wasser eigentlich verzichten, nur vielleicht würden sie ihr bescheuerten Regelungen zurück nehmen (es gab zwischenzeitlich mal eine Jugendordnung die besagte, dass man unter 16 vom Boot nicht auf Hecht, Zander, Wels und Karpfen angeln dürfe, man könne ja ins Wasser gezogen werden |uhoh wenn sie überhaupt wüssten, was Angeln eigentlich ist -.-*

Ich habe zwar den Namen des Vereins nicht hier geschrieben (weil ich glaube dass nes nicht ganz rechtens wäre) aber ich glaube wer sich in der Gegend auskennt, der wird ihn auch so finden. Also, bloß nicht beitreten #6

Gruß,
    Moritz


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

... und noch ein Grund mehr niemals nie nem Verein beizutreten


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

War nicht allgemein gemeint sondern lediglich meine Einstellung zu der Sache.

Klar ist auch das es ohne Vereine nicht geht, mein Fall ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Tradnats (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Hallo,

also ich würde dem Kerl während der versammlung vor versammelter Mannschaft ansprechen.
Wenn er dir den Mund verbieten will und sagt: "Ich Diskutiere nicht", dann frag ihn einfach was er für Probleme habe nicht offen sprechen zu wollen.
Wenn er dann komplett "durchdreht" und dich rauswerfen will, stelle ihn einfach bloß.
Zeig dem Verein, was für ein ar... er doch ist.

Nicht ausfallend werden aber sachlich und mit bestimmender Stimme sagen was Sache ist.
Wenn er dazwischen quasselt einfach sagen: Lassen sie mich zuende reden, und red weiter.

Es ist zwar schwer so zu bleiben und trotz gewissen "agressionen" ruhig zu bleiben, aber wenn man es schaft den anwesenden zu vermitteln, was für einer da am Hebel sitzt, dann hast du schon etwas erreicht.

Und falls es nicht soweit kommt, dann geh raus und  sag nochmal deine Meinung zu der Sache und das der Verein so keine Chancen hat und du davon überzeugt bist.


Sry wenn ich irgendwas falsch verstanden habe, bzw ich etwas Falsch geschrieben habe, ich hatte heute nen sehr schweren Tag und kann nicht soo klar denken.



lG Jeremy |wavey:


----------



## familienvater (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies #h
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt euch die Zeit, das hier mal zu lesen.
> 
> ...




Diese Problematik gibt es aber leider in vielen Vereinen , bei uns leider auch !!
Bei der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung ging es durch Nebensächlichkeiten so zur Sache , das ich schon Angst hatte , daß es zu Handgreiflichkeiten kommen würde   |krach: BESCHEURT!!!
Ich bin auch schon seit 25 Jahren in diesem Verein , aber die Art des Umgangs miteinander wird immmer schlimmer .
Viele ältere Angler beschweren sich , auch schon zu meiner Jugendzeit , das die Jugendlichen sich nicht benehmen (z.B. Müll) .Aber so wie man in den Wald reinruft , so schalt es auch wieder raus , denn was so mancher Erwachsener hinterläßt geht auf keine Kuhhaut . Wenn sich meiner Meinung nach alle an ihre eigene Nase packen , würde vieles besser laufen. Ich hoffe nur das einige wenige "Bekloppte" uns , unser schönes Hobby nicht kaputt machen .
MFG und Petri Heil vom 
familienvater    #h


----------



## Donnerkrähe (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Hallo,
Ich weiß auch nicht wie der sich vorstellt einen Verein leiten zu wollen ohne zu diskutieren. Das ist doch schon fast eine Diktatur -.-* Ich hab vor zu der Versammlung zu gehen, Fragen (sachlich) zu stellen und das ganze nach Möglichkeit so anzustellen, dass er keine Möglichkeit hat mich dafür anzugreifen. Was allerdings ganzschön schwierig ist, wenn man mal betrachtet was der (und seine Kumpanen) sich schon Alles geleistet haben.. Das was ich euch erzählt habe ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisberges und ich glaube, dass ich von den meisten Vorfällen die es da gibt keine Ahnung habe.. Es ist ja auch nicht jeder in diesem Verein *******, einige sind wirklich hilfsbereit, haben mir jede Menge beigebracht und haben ein ernsthaftes Interesse an einer angelnden Jugend. Das trotzdem so ein kleiner Zirkel von Verrückten so ein Chaos anrichten kann ist eigentlich zum heulen.
Gruß,
   Moritz


----------



## Donnerkrähe (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Geschichte aus einem Angelverein*

Okay, und was soll man dagegen tun? Die rauswerfen? Mit welcher Begründung? Die kriminellen Machenschaften kann man ihnen ja nicht nachweisen. Oder sie einfach nichtmehr wählen? Es gibt keine Alternative, die sind die einzigen die sich zur Wahl stellen. Und der größte Anteil derer, die nicht Alles mitbekommen glauben deren Lügen und/oder halten die für unverzichtbar.
Mit dem Argument "die schaden dem Verein weil sie die Jugend unterdrücken" kann man bei den älteren Mitgliedern, die den größten Teil der Wähler ausmachen, keinen Appel gewinnen. Die Mehrheit von denen sind noch zu Zeiten aufgewachsen in denen es normal war Kinder zu knebeln. 
Wie gesagt, so wie ich das sehe haben wir alles getan. Dass dort nichts passiert, ist dem Desinteresse der Mehrheit zuzschreiben -.-*

Gruß,
    Moritz


----------

